# Which is which?



## billythekid (Jan 31, 2014)

I was just curious to see who does it which way. It seems to me there are multiple trains of thought when it comes to bidding. Some guys bid based on hourly production and some guys seem to bid based off of square footage. Of course some guys just sort of wing it as well and I know that everyone adds on a little bit of cushion or cuts a little out based off of the clients personality. SO which are you?

Personally I am a square footage guy. When it comes to bidding most other things in my lawn care business and I plan to carry that over into my snow ventures.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

It is a combination of size, PITA and Just what is looks like it should cost.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My thumb tells me what to bid.


----------



## billythekid (Jan 31, 2014)

I forgot to put the aggravation variable


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1937667 said:


> My thumb tells me what to bid.


Even from such a dark place???!Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mr.Markus;1938092 said:


> Even from such a dark and smelly place???!Thumbs Up


There...I fixed it for ya.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I do everything off of square footage ( per acre ) pricing. Then of course there is an upcharge for the pita factor.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

rc2505;1938162 said:


> i do everything off of square footage ( per acre ) pricing. Then of course there is an upcharge for the pita factor.


x2....................


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

Estimated time involved x hourly rate, with a minimum of course. Plus of course a little guess of what they are willing to pay.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

billythekid;1937564 said:


> I was just curious to see who does it which way. It seems to me there are multiple trains of thought when it comes to bidding. Some guys bid based on hourly production and some guys seem to bid based off of square footage. Of course some guys just sort of wing it as well and I know that everyone adds on a little bit of cushion or cuts a little out based off of the clients personality. SO which are you?
> 
> Personally I am a square footage guy. When it comes to bidding most other things in my lawn care business and I plan to carry that over into my snow ventures.


It's both. I know what kind of production in terms of acres per hour my guys are capable of, so I use sqft to estimate time, x desired hourly rate, times PITA/travel surcharge.


----------

